

Ask HN: Do you list startup experience on your resume for a `normal' job search? - dnewcome

I'm out of cash and looking for a programming job, but I'm finding that listing my startup experience is serving mostly to confuse recruiters. How do you list your less-traditional experience when looking for `normal' work?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Well, what _is_ your startup experience? Why not put your resume online and
point us at it so we can offer suggestions.

Most recruiters are simple folk and just have a check-list of things they're
looking for. Think about the job you want, then list the things you need for
that job. Now conflate it through recruiter-think, say you have it all, and
see how your experience can be distorted to sound right.

But we need to know what you're looking for, what skills you think you have,
and what evidence you can provide before we can really offer serious advice.

And here's something to think about:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/AnneLearnsToRecruit.html?HN>

~~~
dnewcome
Thanks for the reply. I never would have posted it unbidden, but here is a
link to my resume: <http://newcome.wordpress.com/resume/>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Firstly, I want to know whether you have the skills I want. That means you
should put your claims for skills at the top. Then you should support them.

In addition to your technical skills you need to say that you have led/managed
successful projects. Then you should support those claims by naming them.

For HR people or recruitment agencies you need to be short, sharp, and to the
point. They need to tick the boxes and have a warm, fuzzy feeling that you
really do have those skills.

Personally, I was reading your resume and got a half screen down and was
thinking - yes, but can you do what I want?

I hope that helps - I'm sure others will have different opinions.

~~~
tonyarkles
I tend to agree. One of my first thoughts when I looked at it was "You
seriously want me to read all this?" If the focus is supposed to be "here are
the reasons why I'm a good candidate for your company", make sure that it's as
easy as possible for a potential employer to pick out the important points.

